# Fly Tyers Dungeon Deals



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just thought I would let everyone know that Fly Tyers dungeon has some pretty good deals going on right now. They are offering 4 different Holiday Boxes for sale from $25 to $12.50. All of them have a lot of stuff in them especially the one for $25.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for posting! I got the stocking last year for 12 bux! what a deal! the 25 dollar one looks even better! you will be tying for years with that!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea dude i couldnt pass it up for that price, considering all the stuff you get. I really want to see how the Congo Hair works out.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ChadPro67 said:


> Yea dude i couldnt pass it up for that price, considering all the stuff you get. I really want to see how the Congo Hair works out.


congo hair is just like ep fibers except instead of 7 bux a color its only 1 or so. works great making ep minnows just add some flash from him and epoxy some some stick on eyes to it and you are in business


----------

